# Cina: supervirus polmonare nel 2015. Tg Leonardo. Video.



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

In queste ore sta circolando un vecchio video, del 2015, di Tg Rai Leonardo nel quale si parla di un supervirus creato dai cinesi, proprio nel 2015. Supervirus creato, come esperimento, dai pipistrelli, topi e SARS. E si parlava proprio di coronavirus.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)




----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Ma no, tranquilli. E' tutto naturale.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Ricerca.
Rischi irrilevanti.
Complottistihhh.


----------



## Raryof (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma no, tranquilli. E' tutto naturale.



"Un pipistrello infetto si è mangiato un topo infetto con la tosse, il pipistropo è stato mangiato da un ingordo cinesino rendendo di fatto l'epidemia del tutto naturale."


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Burioni ha già commentato:








[MENTION=253]Carlito[/MENTION] no devi postare link esterni. C'è il ban.


----------



## Djici (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Burioni ha già commentato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mah, all'inizio credevo molto in lui, ora mi pare che voglia tanto "apparire". Ricordiamoci che fu uno dei primi a dire "zero rischi per l'italia" e poco dopo che il pericolo era reale. Insomma, il bastian contrario sempre e comunque...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma no, tranquilli. E' tutto naturale.



Guarda, io seguo personalmente da 2 mesi, quotidianamente, alcuni virologi.

Mi fido di quanto dicono, non hanno motivo di mentire.

Se pero' verranno fuori reali prove, oltre a odiare i cinesi perchè mangiano i ratti con le ali, inizierò senza problemi ad appoggiare la distruzione atomica.


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Burioni ha già commentato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' senza dubbio un parere importante e serio. 

Ma solo i cinesi sanno quello che hanno combinato. E credo che nessuno scommetterebbe sulla testa dei figli sull'origine naturale di sta robaccia.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

*Ma santo Dio, ancora coi link esterni. Ma quante volte dobbiamo scriverlo? E che ***...*


----------



## smallball (25 Marzo 2020)

Maledetti musi gialli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Marzo 2020)

A me a sto punto pare palese la cosa. Bisogna proprio mettersi di impegno per negare, l'epidemia scoppia dove c'è il laboratori di ricerca virus e ora sta cosa qua.

Tanto per ribadire poi



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Ma è sicuramente stato il pipistrello ed è tutto naturale.

Speriamo che non cancellino il video da youtube


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Burioni ha già commentato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ovviamente. Qualora ci fosse anche bisogno di commentare questa cosa.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Marzo 2020)

Le prove. Senza prove è tutto molto...opinabile.


----------



## diavolo (25 Marzo 2020)

Come se il passaggio del virus da animale A ad animale B non possa essere stato voluto dall'uomo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mah, all'inizio credevo molto in lui, ora mi pare che voglia tanto "apparire". Ricordiamoci che fu uno dei primi a dire "zero rischi per l'italia" e poco dopo che il pericolo era reale. Insomma, il bastian contrario sempre e comunque...



Esatto, classico pagliaccio. E' pieno di pagliacci che dicono cose giuste ogni tanto. Purtroppo non si salva nessuno dei personaggi che vengono mostrati nei media


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In queste ore sta circolando un vecchio video, del 2015, di Tg Rai Leonardo nel quale si parla di un supervirus creato dai cinesi, proprio nel 2015. Supervirus creato, come esperimento, dai pipistrelli, topi e SARS. E si parlava proprio di coronavirus.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Io rimango della mia opinione, hanno preso la Sars e ci hanno combinato qualcosa. La mia è una sparata da pure ignorante in materia, ma ormai non mi fido più di nessuno.

Spero solo che tra 10/20 anni non ci troviamo Alien uscire dagli addomi delle persone.


----------



## Alfabri (25 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io rimango della mia opinione, hanno preso la Sars e ci hanno combinato qualcosa. La mia è una sparata da pure ignorante in materia, ma ormai non mi fido più di nessuno.
> 
> Spero solo che tra 10/20 anni non ci troviamo Alien uscire dagli addomi delle persone.



la cosa e' stata ampiamente smentita da Nature Medicine, che aveva pubblicato la notizia nel 2015. Il programma Tg Leonardo, per altro molto interessante, non e' una fonte ufficiale. E' un programma di divulgazione scientifica che usa un linguaggio di comunicazione a dir poco elementare. La notizia per come e' stata data sollevava dubbi da un punto di vista etico ma non certo va presa come prova certa che Sars-CoV-2 venga da questa roba. 

Rendetevi conto che c'e' molto interesse a far circolare notizie come questa perche' questo e' la gente che ora vuole leggere. Sappiamo tutti come funziona internet (click, visite, soldi), cerchiamo di essere razionali.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Burioni ha già commentato:



Io riporto per l'ennesima volta l'episodio dei falsi di Modigliani.

Se fai una cosa fatta bene non si può distinguere il caso dalla malizia deliberata. Come fai a dire che il giocatore in area casca perché è andato incontro alla gamba del difensore o perché veramente ha subito fallo?

Al minimo è indecidibile. Non diciamo che è artificiale ma nemmeno che è sicuramente naturale.

E, per l'ennesima volta, si possono modificare i virus. Perlomeno i batteri li puoi modificare anche tu, a casa tua. Ho detto tutto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Marzo 2020)

Dai ragazzi i cinesi sono buoni..... suvvia sono tutte coincidenze. Ha stati gli ammmerichaami1!1!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Marzo 2020)

Servizio che fa riflettere ed onore a chi lo ha riscoperto.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2020)

*Ma fate finta di capire o proprio non ci arrivate? Abbiamo appena scritto che i Link esterni/Copia incolla non si postano e dopo due post qualcuno ha messo un link esterno.*


----------



## mabadi (25 Marzo 2020)

In linea di principio entrambe le ipotesi (naturale / artificiale) dovrebbero partire alla pari.
Ora nella fattispecie ci sono veramente tante coincidenze che portano a propendere per la natura artificiale.
L'unico virologo che ho sentito sul punto ha affermato che secondo lui era naturale in quanto se fosse stato artificiale lui lo avrebbe realizzato in maniera diversa.
Questa argomentazione è una str......


----------



## Goro (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In queste ore sta circolando un vecchio video, del 2015, di Tg Rai Leonardo nel quale si parla di un supervirus creato dai cinesi, proprio nel 2015. Supervirus creato, come esperimento, dai pipistrelli, topi e SARS. E si parlava proprio di coronavirus.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Ancora riescono a negare però


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io riporto per l'ennesima volta l'episodio dei falsi di Modigliani.
> 
> Se fai una cosa fatta bene non si può distinguere il caso dalla malizia deliberata. Come fai a dire che il giocatore in area casca perché è andato incontro alla gamba del difensore o perché veramente ha subito fallo?
> 
> ...



Il problema e' che non sei tu a decidere e la tua opinione personale vale meno di zero (cosi come la mia ovviamente). Pensi davvero che le tue chiacchiere da bar abbiano la stessa valenza di un virologo che ha fatto 6 anni di medicina e 5 di specializzazione? con conferenze, articoli pubblicati e migliaia di ore in laboratorio? Te lo chiedo non per provocare, ma solo per capire. Paragonare un virus di cui si sa gia' TUTTO, molecola per molecola, con genoma isolato e pubblicato da dozzine di laboratori indipendenti in tutto il mondo, alle teste di Modigliani e' - secondo la mia modesta opinione - pura follia.


----------



## Lambro (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il problema e' che non sei tu a decidere e la tua opinione personale vale meno di zero (cosi come la mia ovviamente). Pensi davvero che le tue chiacchiere da bar abbiano la stessa valenza di un virologo che ha fatto 6 anni di medicina e 5 di specializzazione? con conferenze, articoli pubblicati e migliaia di ore in laboratorio? Te lo chiedo non per provocare, ma solo per capire. Paragonare un virus di cui si sa gia' TUTTO, molecola per molecola, con genoma isolato e pubblicato da dozzine di laboratori indipendenti in tutto il mondo, alle teste di Modigliani e' - secondo la mia modesta opinione - pura follia.



Tu mi piaci, parli bene.
Purtroppo siamo tutti, me compreso, virologhi come siamo sempre tutti allenatori durante le partite del milan


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Tu mi piaci, parli bene.
> Purtroppo siamo tutti, me compreso, virologhi come siamo sempre tutti allenatori durante le partite del milan



ma e' giusto avere una opinione! Non sto dicendo quello. Su questo forum stiamo discutendo civilmente da 3 mesi su questa storia, in maniera stimolante e collettiva. E' una grande cosa. Quello che voglio dire e' fate attenzione e non cadete nelle trappole di chi vuole farvi credere quello che volete. Il tizio che ha tirato fuori il video di Tg Leonardo oggi lo ha fatto con uno scopo ben preciso..


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la cosa e' stata ampiamente smentita da Nature Medicine, che aveva pubblicato la notizia nel 2015. Il programma Tg Leonardo, per altro molto interessante, non e' una fonte ufficiale. E' un programma di divulgazione scientifica che usa un linguaggio di comunicazione a dir poco elementare. La notizia per come e' stata data sollevava dubbi da un punto di vista etico ma non certo va presa come prova certa che Sars-CoV-2 venga da questa roba.
> 
> Rendetevi conto che c'e' molto interesse a far circolare notizie come questa perche' questo e' la gente che ora vuole leggere. Sappiamo tutti come funziona internet (click, visite, soldi), cerchiamo di essere razionali.



Se ti riferisci a questo sito, sei fuori strada.

Vengono riportate tutte le news, da una campana ed anche dall'altra. Poi ognuno si fa la propria idea, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la cosa e' stata ampiamente smentita da Nature Medicine, che aveva pubblicato la notizia nel 2015. Il programma Tg Leonardo, per altro molto interessante, non e' una fonte ufficiale. E' un programma di divulgazione scientifica che usa un linguaggio di comunicazione a dir poco elementare. La notizia per come e' stata data sollevava dubbi da un punto di vista etico ma non certo va presa come prova certa che Sars-CoV-2 venga da questa roba.
> 
> Rendetevi conto che c'e' molto interesse a far circolare notizie come questa perche' questo e' la gente che ora vuole leggere. Sappiamo tutti come funziona internet (click, visite, soldi), cerchiamo di essere razionali.



Si okay, ma intanto il 90% delle persone non crederà mai alla storia del virus fatto il laboratorio.. vuoi perchè suona troppo da film vuoi perchè tutti gli esperti dicono che non è cosi (Ma gli esperti erano anche quelli del coronavirus una semplice influenza stagione ma vabbe). Rispetto per il lavoro che fanno - come ho detto io sono ignorante in materia non è minimamente il mio campo, ma anche loro non sono la bibbia lo hanno dimostrato tantissime volte.


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a questo sito, sei fuori strada.
> 
> Vengono riportate tutte le news, da una campana ed anche dall'altra. Poi ognuno si fa la propria idea, come è giusto che sia.



ma no .. mica mi riferivo a MW, ma e' chiaro che molti hanno interesse. Prendi solo come esempio Youtube e la monetizzazione. Mi pare che proprio sia Youtube e Facebook hanno rimosso la monetizzazione da video collegati al coronavirus, di qualsiasi natura.


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2020)

Non funziona il video.


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si okay, ma intanto il 90% delle persone non crederà mai alla storia del virus fatto il laboratorio.. vuoi perchè suona troppo da film vuoi perchè tutti gli esperti dicono che non è cosi (Ma gli esperti erano anche quelli del coronavirus una semplice influenza stagione ma vabbe). Rispetto per il lavoro che fanno - come ho detto io sono ignorante in materia non è minimamente il mio campo, ma anche loro non sono la bibbia lo hanno dimostrato tantissime volte.



un conto e' l'opinione di un esperto che, in fase preliminare, si limita a valutare la sintomatologia senza dati epidemiologici consolidati (e sicuramente molti medici si sono fatti scappare il famoso "e' solo una influenza"), un altro conto e' avere dati in mano come la mappatura genomica completa del virus in questione. Sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Marzo 2020)

E' arrivata la censura subito, già rimosso il video da youtube  Video di una trasmissione scientifica seria e di un canale di una tv di Stato. Non certo il video del primo scemo che passa

Io l'ho scaricato, nel caso lo posso caricare su streamable se serve


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la censura subito, già rimosso il video da youtube  Video di una trasmissione scientifica seria e di un canale di una tv di Stato. Non certo il video del primo scemo che passa
> 
> Io l'ho scaricato, nel caso lo posso caricare su streamable se serve



Pazzesco.


----------



## Raryof (25 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la censura subito, già rimosso il video da youtube  Video di una trasmissione scientifica seria e di un canale di una tv di Stato. Non certo il video del primo scemo che passa
> 
> Io l'ho scaricato, nel caso lo posso caricare su streamable se serve



Quindi è tutto vero.


----------



## markjordan (25 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quindi è tutto vero.


quindi non vogliamo un incidente diplomatico e ci arrivano aiuti dalla cina
vero o falso certi video non possono circolare
io voglio credere ai virologhi , fino a prova contraria


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> quindi non vogliamo un incidente diplomatico e ci arrivano aiuti dalla cina
> vero o falso certi video non possono circolare



il video e' ancora disponibile su molti altri siti, tra cui l'ansa. Cercate su google "tg leonardo coronavirus 2015" e selezionate video


----------



## diavolo (25 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> quindi non vogliamo un incidente diplomatico e ci arrivano aiuti dalla cina
> vero o falso certi video non possono circolare



Probabilmente in Cina hanno più libertà di espressione che noi.


----------



## Zenos (25 Marzo 2020)

Se andate sulla pagina FB di Salvini c'è il video...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la censura subito, già rimosso il video da youtube  Video di una trasmissione scientifica seria e di un canale di una tv di Stato. Non certo il video del primo scemo che passa
> 
> Io l'ho scaricato, nel caso lo posso caricare su streamable se serve



Queste cose nemmeno ai tempi di Hitler o, più indietro, di Savonarola...


----------



## Goro (25 Marzo 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Probabilmente in Cina hanno più libertà di espressione che noi.



Trump è l'unico che potrebbe fargli uscire il vaccino e far pagare i danni a tutti, maledetti cinesi


----------



## sunburn (25 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, io seguo personalmente da 2 mesi, quotidianamente, alcuni virologi.
> 
> Mi fido di quanto dicono, non hanno motivo di mentire.
> 
> Se pero' verranno fuori reali prove, oltre a odiare i cinesi perchè mangiano i ratti con le ali, inizierò senza problemi ad appoggiare la distruzione atomica.


Ma tanto, anche con miliardi di autorevoli pubblicazioni che dimostrano il fatto che si tratti di virus naturale(alcune già ce ne sono), chi ormai si è fissato col complotto, non cambierà idea: "eh, ma figurati se ti dicono che è un virus artificiale, ho visto un video su yotube che dimostra che è stato creato in laboratorio". Sopravviveremo lo stesso(grazie a quelli che studiano i virus e "non ci vogliono dire che è artificiale"... Ironia del destino).


----------



## markjordan (25 Marzo 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Probabilmente in Cina hanno più libertà di espressione che noi.


ora su rete4

a bg generale 4 stelle russo con 150 esperti in guerra batteriologica

anche conte ha smentito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2020)

*Interviene addirittura il governo.
Conte: "Ho referenze che mi dicono che il virus è naturale. La notizia è falsa, il virus non viene da nessun laboratorio."*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In queste ore sta circolando un vecchio video, del 2015, di Tg Rai Leonardo nel quale si parla di un supervirus creato dai cinesi, proprio nel 2015. Supervirus creato, come esperimento, dai pipistrelli, topi e SARS. E si parlava proprio di coronavirus.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Come minimo, pur nel rispetto del parere dei virologi (che all'inizio di questa pandemia comunque hanno cannato pure loro), rimane il dubbio dopo questo documento. Non che sia stato liberato apposta il virus, fatico a crederlo. Ma che ci possa essere stato un contagio accidentale partito proprio dai laboratori di Wuhan...le coincidenze sono tante, questo bisogna ammetterlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In queste ore sta circolando un vecchio video, del 2015, di Tg Rai Leonardo nel quale si parla di un supervirus creato dai cinesi, proprio nel 2015. Supervirus creato, come esperimento, dai pipistrelli, topi e SARS. E si parlava proprio di coronavirus.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Ragazzi per me, mio modesto parere ovviamente, stiamo andando fuori strada clamorosamente!!
Lasciamo perdere se questo virus è stato creato o meno in laboratorio, lasciamo stare se i cinesi hanno voluto o meno giocare al 'piccolo chimico' per creare una bomba batteriologica ma lasciamo perdere noi : chi di dovere sarà tenuto ad approfondire e capire cosa è successo in quel maledetto laboratorio.
Io credo che ci siamo portati in casa gente che al tavolo con noi non ci può stare, non a queste condizioni almeno.
Pensare un mondo globalizzato vuol dire allinearsi su alcuni punti che sono imprescindibili e mi riferisco a igiene, abitudini alimentari, pulizia , stile di vita.
Ora, non per infierire, ma i cinesi , non tutti almeno, non sono al nostro livello, non sono al livello dell'occidente.
E' come mettere allo stesso tavolo 9 persone che sono pulite , rispettano le norme igieniche e poi il decimo vive nel sudiciume e consuma topi : i 9 corrono gli stessi rischi del decimo.

Densità di popolazione + abitudini alimentari sbagliate +scarsa igiene valgono più di una reazione chimica da laboratorio nella nascita di nuovi virus.
Non è un caso se i virus i salti di specie li fanno sempre da loro.

Ma ci rendiamo conto cosa voglia dire mangiare topi o pipistrelli crudi nel 2020???
E' da primitivi.
Prima che scoprissero il fuoco almeno, perchè dopo la scoperta del fuoco pure loro se non altro cuocevano gli animali.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma no, tranquilli. E' tutto naturale.



Pazzesco. È un arma biologica,sempre detto.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Interviene addirittura il governo.
> Conte: "Ho referenze che mi dicono che il virus è naturale. La notizia è falsa, il virus non viene da nessun laboratorio."*



Anche se fosse il contrario, non lo direbbero mai. In particolare sto Pierino.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Rimesso


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Per me il coronavirus è nato qua.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me il coronavirus è nato qua.



*Avvertenza per i sensibili soprattutto agli animali domestici, procedete con cautela a vedere il video.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Marzo 2020)

Stanno sguinzagliando tutti i cani sul web per screditare il video.

Comunque rimango perplesso dagli scettici. Primo non è un video di youtube di uno scemo, ma uno spezzone di una tramissione scientifica seria di una tv di Stato. Trasmissione che afferma che scienziati cinesi hanno immesso una proteina superficiale di un coronavirus preso dai pipistrelli nel virus della Sars. Testuali parole. Tutto ovviamente a scopo di studi

Tutto questo nel 2015. In 5 anni di studi poi chissà cosa è venuto fuori. 

Dove è scoppiato il primo focolaio c'è il laboratorio col più grande inventario di virus della Cina, Cina dove si sa per certo che studiavano un virus similare a quello attuale ben 5 anni fa.


Io vorrei capire perché è da pazzi pensare che ci sia stato un qualche incidente. Non che sia voluto, ma che semplicemente qualche scienziato magari poco attento se l'è beccato e poi da li è partito tutto. 


E' fastidioso voler far passare il concetto che qualcosa del genere sia come dire che sto virus lo causa il 5g. Questa si una vera idiozia


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Marzo 2020)

Beh potrebbe essere anche un virus naturale mutato o fatto mutare in laboratorio e scappato accidentalmente. Qualche tempo fa una studentessa si prese l'HIV in laboratorio, dunque...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse il contrario, non lo direbbero mai. In particolare sto Pierino.



Conte pensa sia colpa del 5g, gliel'ha detto il suo consigliere


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il problema e' che non sei tu a decidere e la tua opinione personale vale meno di zero (cosi come la mia ovviamente). Pensi davvero che le tue chiacchiere da bar abbiano la stessa valenza di un virologo che ha fatto 6 anni di medicina e 5 di specializzazione? con conferenze, articoli pubblicati e migliaia di ore in laboratorio? Te lo chiedo non per provocare, ma solo per capire. Paragonare un virus di cui si sa gia' TUTTO, molecola per molecola, con genoma isolato e pubblicato da dozzine di laboratori indipendenti in tutto il mondo, alle teste di Modigliani e' - secondo la mia modesta opinione - pura follia.



Io non voglio convincere nessuno. E lo so benissimo che la mia opinione vale meno di zero. Mi spiace se ho scritto male e la mia passa come una tesi assolutistica. Non volevo, chiaramente.

Purtroppo -- e questo è un fatto -- la storia è piena di episodi dove si credeva che tutto fosse casuale o perfettamente assente da malafede o malizia.

Questo potrebbe essere un caso. Io non sto dicendo che il virus è al 100% artificiale. Sono soltanto altamente scettico che sia naturale. Saranno anche chiacchere da bar, ma adesso qualsiasi sconsiderato può acquistare su negozi online graziosi apparecchietti per fare la PCR. Dovresti sapere cos'è. Gia adesso cose che solo 30 anni fa sembravano assurde sono adesso più che concrete. Mi immagino cosa si può fare al ivello di laboratori di ricerca/militari, e con quali scopi.

Io ho massimo rispetto per scienziati e ricercatori, sono una persona di scienza anch'io. E non credo che la Terra sia piatta. So però che l'uomo è capace di tutto. E questo virus a me di naturale ispira veramente poco. Lavoro in un campo "scientifico", e ti posso assicurare che a volte (spesso) i luminari prendono cantonate, o comunque agiscono in ben determinate direzioni. Ti potrei citare migliaia di esempi dove la scienza non è perfettamente lineare come pensiero. Come l'OMS, che ha cambiato versione almeno una volta al giorno.

Ma lasciamo perdere le nostre opinioni. La frittata è fatta. Fatto sta che dal nulla è saltato fuori un virus, e sta inginocchiando un pianeta. Strano, visto che sembra conosciuto dalla notte dei tempi e si conosce per filo e per segno la sua evoluzione e la sequenza delle sue basi. Intanto per un vaccino o una cura ancora brancoliamo nel pressappochismo.

Perdonami se sono sembrato arrogante nel precedente post, le mie scuse.


----------



## Raryof (25 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Interviene addirittura il governo.
> Conte: "Ho referenze che mi dicono che il virus è naturale. La notizia è falsa, il virus non viene da nessun laboratorio."*



Il virus è naturale PER FORZA, nel senso che lo hanno preso da un animale e lo hanno combinato con quello della sars dei topi.
Nessuno saprà mai la verità a parte una cosa, la Cina è una fogna di virus e dovrà pagare.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Avvertenza per i sensibili soprattutto agli animali domestici, procedete con cautela a vedere il video.*



Io metterei una bomba solo per quello che fanno agli animali, altro che coronavirus.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Marzo 2020)

mi rivolgo a quelli più assennati: lasciate perdere, l'esperimento di cui si parla nel servizio del tg leonardo non c'entra nulla con il sars cov 2. che è stato dimostrato in maniera inconfutabile provenire da spillover cioè da trasmissione intraspecifica. come successo già tante altre volte in passato, come per la stessa prima Sars. vi consiglio il libro "spillover" di david quammen. impariamo TUTTI a smetterla di interagire in certi modi con gli animali selvatici, specie mammiferi.


----------



## joker07 (25 Marzo 2020)

Secondo me è una cosa studiata a tavolino, troppi indizi ci sono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io metterei una bomba solo per quello che fanno agli animali, altro che coronavirus.



Io divento pazzo per queste cose, potrei uccidere. Farei una strage lì in mezzo a tutta la gente in quel mercato, non lascerei nemmeno la polvere.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io divento pazzo per queste cose, potrei uccidere. Farei una strage lì in mezzo a tutta la gente in quel mercato, non lascerei nemmeno la polvere.



Siamo in due.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siamo in due.


Tre.nuclearizzarli


----------



## markjordan (25 Marzo 2020)

tutto puo' essere
ma se quelli ora ci tolgono gli aiuti moriranno molti altri italiani in piu'
salvini doveva evitare , i conti si devono fare a partita finita


----------



## Raryof (25 Marzo 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> mi rivolgo a quelli più assennati: lasciate perdere, l'esperimento di cui si parla nel servizio del tg leonardo non c'entra nulla con il sars cov 2. che è stato dimostrato in maniera inconfutabile provenire da spillover cioè da trasmissione intraspecifica. come successo già tante altre volte in passato, come per la stessa prima Sars. vi consiglio il libro "spillover" di david quammen. impariamo TUTTI a smetterla di interagire in certi modi con gli animali selvatici, specie mammiferi.



Il problema di fondo è dove è sbucato fuori 'sto virus, non è nemmeno l'origine, questi hanno commesso un crimine nei confronti dell'umanità senza precedenti perché se uno mi dice, non è artificiale, a me non frega niente, so che hanno un laboratorio militare apposito dove sperimentano da anni quasi senza criterio (perché sperimentare per potenziare certi virus è una ca.ata unica), hanno mercati dove mangiano di tutto, sono la fogna mondiale di virus e poi uno deve pure beccarsi un virus che hanno nascosto per mesi mentre loro ne escono tranquilli dove aver infettato il mondo intero?!?!?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io divento pazzo per queste cose, potrei uccidere. Farei una strage lì in mezzo a tutta la gente in quel mercato, non lascerei nemmeno la polvere.



Io ci sono stato a Pechino 4 anni fa, nelle zone povere sono ignoranti come le bestie e mangiano ogni cosa si muova. 
È un problema culturale il loro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Marzo 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> mi rivolgo a quelli più assennati: lasciate perdere, l'esperimento di cui si parla nel servizio del tg leonardo non c'entra nulla con il sars cov 2. che è stato dimostrato in maniera inconfutabile provenire da spillover cioè da trasmissione intraspecifica. come successo già tante altre volte in passato, come per la stessa prima Sars. vi consiglio il libro "spillover" di david quammen. *impariamo TUTTI a smetterla di interagire in certi modi con gli animali selvatici, specie mammiferi*.



Su questo non ci sono dubbi, il virus non è nato per caso, qualunque sia stata la causa. Se violenti un pianeta e la natura, questi prima o dopo ti presentano il conto...ed è un conto salato. Qualunque delle due teorie sia vera, il governo cinese nella diffusione di questi virus ha responsabilità gravi.


----------



## Raryof (25 Marzo 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Su questo non ci sono dubbi, il virus non è nato per caso, qualunque sia stata la causa. Se violenti un pianeta e la natura, questi prima o dopo ti presentano il conto...ed è un conto salato. Qualunque delle due teorie sia vera, il governo cinese nella diffusione di questi virus ha responsabilità gravi.



Questa cosa ha un nome e cognome, crimini nei confronti dell'umanità, roba da Ratko Mladic.
Non scherziamo, vanno fatti implodere, vanno isolati economicamente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Avvertenza per i sensibili soprattutto agli animali domestici, procedete con cautela a vedere il video.*



Grazie dell'avviso, avevo il dubbio in effetti


----------



## markjordan (25 Marzo 2020)

Se


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2020)

Ho visto la "confutazione" su RaiTre. Hanno detto che il video semplicemente dimostra che nel 2015 hanno dimostrato che il virus si trasmette da pipistrello a uomo.
Però sono perplesso: per 4 anni non hanno più mangiato pipistrelli in tutta la Cina?


----------



## wildfrank (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Burioni ha già commentato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrogantello sto Burioni,.e non poco.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me a sto punto pare palese la cosa. Bisogna proprio mettersi di impegno per negare, l'epidemia scoppia dove c'è il laboratori di ricerca virus e ora sta cosa qua.
> 
> Tanto per ribadire poi
> 
> ...



Il tweet, oltretutto del China Daily, è emblematico... Questi facevano pure gli sboroni... Impossibile non farsi venire il dubbio, 1500 tipi di virus, Dio mio.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il tweet, oltretutto del China Daily, è emblematico... Questi facevano pure gli sboroni... Impossibile non farsi venire il dubbio, 1500 tipi di virus, Dio mio.



Capiscono assolutamente gli uomini di scienza ed i virologi. Ma...

1) L'epidemia è scoppiata a Wuhan, proprio dove c'è un laboratorio che si occupa di virus

2) Nel 2015, proprio a Wuhan, si sono divertiti a giocare all'allegro virologo 

3) Nel 2020 scoppia un'epidemia da coronavirus, a Wuhan.

Io qualche domanda me la faccio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questa cosa ha un nome e cognome, crimini nei confronti dell'umanità, roba da Ratko Mladic.
> Non scherziamo, vanno fatti implodere, vanno isolati economicamente.



La necessità di coalizzare Europa e Stati Uniti per fare una guerra economica spietata e senza quartiere ai ratti subumani cinesi è una cosa che ho caldeggiato fin dal primo giorno in cui il Coronavirus è arrivato in Italia, infatti.


----------



## Steve (25 Marzo 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il tweet, oltretutto del China Daily, è emblematico... Questi facevano pure gli sboroni... Impossibile non farsi venire il dubbio, 1500 tipi di virus, Dio mio.



Indubbiamente inquietante come coincidenza, potrebbe esserci stato un tragico errore che ha dato il via alla pandemia... Si tratta comunque di un laboratorio alla luce del sole, tanto che l'esperimento del 2015 era fatto all'interno di un progetto internazionale. Tutto abbondantemente trasparente con tanto di pubblicazione dei risultati. Se si vuole pensare al complotto escluderei che i cinesi farebbero partire il tutto da Wuhan per ovvi motivi. Io non ci credo, ma casomai avrebbe più senso che qualcun'altro li abbia voluto mettere in cattiva luce. I nemici non gli mancano, e ricordo che qualcuno con i disaster bond farà soldi a palate. Ma è fantapolitica.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Capiscono assolutamente gli uomini di scienza ed i virologi. Ma...
> 
> 1) L'epidemia è scoppiata a Wuhan, proprio dove c'è un laboratorio che si occupa di virus
> 
> ...



Ma infatti. La tesi del complotto può essere infondata, certo. Ma ragionare solo scientificamente è limitato, perchè da che mondo è mondo il potere è in grado di ordire complotti, anche al costo di distruzioni e perdita di vite umane. Di esempi ce ne sono a caterve.

Rispetto per chi la pensa diversamente, mi auguro con tutto il cuore che sia così.

Come disse una volta un tizio, molto ma molto famoso, "Serve una buona giustificazione per iniziare la guerra. Non importa che sia plausibile. Al vincitore non sarà chiesto, dopo, se aveva ragione o no."


----------



## Raryof (26 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La necessità di coalizzare Europa e Stati Uniti per fare una guerra economica spietata e senza quartiere ai ratti subumani cinesi è una cosa che ho caldeggiato fin dal primo giorno in cui il Coronavirus è arrivato in Italia, infatti.



Beh ci saranno tipo diversi triliardi di "soldi" di danni in giro per il mondo quando questa crisi sarà finita, niente che faccia pensare a chissà che azioni legali o meno immagino...
Fosse me gli manderei l'esercito e brucerei laboratori vari, non devono rimanere aperti nemmeno nel nome della "scienza" e del bene comune, poi gli farei sbaraccare quei mercatini del cavolo dove manca solo cakka fritta umana per farlo sembrare quasi decente vista la roba che si mangiano quei mandorlati loboscemizzati.
Tutto questa in una situazione di isolamento totale, economico, quindi niente voli da e per la cina, rigorosamente in minuscolo, se questi volevano aprirsi al mondo hanno già tirato una bella riga sopra la loro bella immagine.. altro che "dobbiamo imparare il cinese".


----------



## Schism75 (26 Marzo 2020)

Però invece di commentare solo il video, visto che mi sembra che qui dentro ci siano noti virologi, epidemiologi, almeno leggerei la pubblicazione di riferimento relativa al SARs-CoV-2. In questa maniera mi aspetto che abbiate tutte le basi, finalmente, per confutare brillantemente, con un’altra pubblicazione accettata dalla comunità scientifica, che il virus è chiaramente generato da intervento umano. Immagino che una pubblicazione non sia un problema no? Ne avrete già fatte diverse. Non c’è bisogno che vi ricordi che una pubblicazione scientifica è quella cosa che vi sta consentendo di scrivere su questo forum, da un device portatile, con una connessione Wi-Fi magari. Così verranno condotti al guinzaglio tutti questi “cani del web”.


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me il coronavirus è nato qua.



non dar retta a quei video che girano da fine gennaio ormai,peraltro non è neanche Cina.
chi ha messo quel video ha scritto mercato cinese e thailandese,ha buttato in mezzo pure un'altra nazione.
quello è un mercato indonesiano e gli animalisti italiani hanno fatto denunce,persino dei servizi a le iene in tv.
non c'entra niente con Wuhan.
detto questo,è ovvio che ci faccia schifo non condividendo certe loro tradizioni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Burioni ha già commentato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nell'articolo linkato da Burioni a smentita totale dell'origine del virus secondo lui, alla voce origine c'è scritto che è improbabile, non che non è possibile che sia nato in laboratorio.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Black (26 Marzo 2020)

premetto che ho zero competenze in materia. Però al di là delle 1000 smentite, un dubbio viene. Solo coincidenza che il virus si sia diffuso proprio a Wuhan dove avevano fatto esperimento? mah.... possono smentire finchè vogliono, ma il dubbio resta.
Poi se uno va a vedere chi potrebbe guadagnarci economicamente da questa situazione.... notare che la Cina si sta riprendendo ora mentre le economie del resto del mondo sono in ginocchio e lo saranno per qualche mese ancora.

a pensare male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca diceva qualcuno....


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Marzo 2020)

Secondo me possiamo solo mettere sul piatto le informazioni che arrivano a farci "un'idea":
-A wuhan c'è un laboratorio di super virus tra i più sicuri al mondo (è possibile che sfugga un supervirus? bo!);
-Facevano esperimenti sui super virus? Sembra di sì, anche se le norme di sicurezza dovrebbero essere adeguate;
-A wuhan si mangiano anche le pulci (è vero? bo io non ci sono mai stato);
-Hanno smentito in tutti i modi che fosse artificiale (perchè, se lo fosse stato l'avrebbero confermato?);
-E' possibile costringere i virologi di tutto il mondo a mentire alla popolazione?

L'unica cosa che sappiamo per certo è che nessuno ci dirà mai la verità ma salteranno fuori decine di sciacalli che tenteranno di lucrare sulla paura della gente con documentari, inchieste, ricerche che non parlano di nulla ma gettato benzina sul fuoco degli scettici (prendete come esempio l'11 settembre).


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Marzo 2020)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però invece di commentare solo il video, visto che mi sembra che qui dentro ci siano noti virologi, epidemiologi, almeno leggerei la pubblicazione di riferimento relativa al SARs-CoV-2. In questa maniera mi aspetto che abbiate tutte le basi, finalmente, per confutare brillantemente, con un’altra pubblicazione accettata dalla comunità scientifica, che il virus è chiaramente generato da intervento umano. Immagino che una pubblicazione non sia un problema no? Ne avrete già fatte diverse. Non c’è bisogno che vi ricordi che una pubblicazione scientifica è quella cosa che vi sta consentendo di scrivere su questo forum, da un device portatile, con una connessione Wi-Fi magari. Così verranno condotti al guinzaglio tutti questi “cani del web”.



A me non sembra che qualcuno qui all'interno del forum voglia fare il virologo o imporre la propria idea agli altri, specialmente in questa conversazione che personalmente ho letto da cima a fondo. Ognuno sta esprimendo la propria idea e i dubbi in un periodo ed una situazione come questa sono legittimi, vuoi mossi dalla paura o dalla rabbia. Il tuo messaggio mi sembra molto aggressivo senza una buona ragione nei confronti degli utenti del forum, tutto qui


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2020)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però invece di commentare solo il video, visto che mi sembra che qui dentro ci siano noti virologi, epidemiologi, almeno leggerei la pubblicazione di riferimento relativa al SARs-CoV-2. In questa maniera mi aspetto che abbiate tutte le basi, finalmente, per confutare brillantemente, con un’altra pubblicazione accettata dalla comunità scientifica, che il virus è chiaramente generato da intervento umano. Immagino che una pubblicazione non sia un problema no? Ne avrete già fatte diverse. Non c’è bisogno che vi ricordi che una pubblicazione scientifica è quella cosa che vi sta consentendo di scrivere su questo forum, da un device portatile, con una connessione Wi-Fi magari. Così verranno condotti al guinzaglio tutti questi “cani del web”.



E' questione di avere dei dubbi (legittimi, visto quello che sta accadendo e tutte le fesserie che ci hanno raccontato) non di fare i complottisti.

E poi, sì. Se Gismondo e Ilaria Capua sono virologhe, qui ci sono dei luminari in materia.


----------



## Manue (26 Marzo 2020)

C'è un video in risposta a questo servizio che circola, 
con tanto di link che il virus nel servizio del 2015, non è il Sars-cov-2.

Gli scienziato che stanno studiando il virus attuale, non hanno trovato riscontro su possibile ingegnerizzazione da parte dell'uomo.


----------

